# Searching For IT Jobs in Perth



## Tarunzzz (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Folks,

It's been 2 weeks since i've arrived here. After 1 week of emailing resumes to employers through Seek.com, i still have'nt got a call from anyone.I might be expecting something to happen too soon, but i just wanted to check and see if i had any other options that i can look at.

I am basically a IT support provider for applications,desktops etc... so i am looking at getting into helpdesk support or maybe into oracle support as that was what i was doing the last 2 yrs. SQL & PL/SQL stuff. not very much into development though.

Please do let me know if i should be doing anything further and any information towards my job search would be useful.

Thx!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Tarunzzz said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> It's been 2 weeks since i've arrived here. After 1 week of emailing resumes to employers through Seek.com, i still have'nt got a call from anyone.I might be expecting something to happen too soon, but i just wanted to check and see if i had any other options that i can look at.
> 
> ...


You're in the globes most isolated capital city and Perth is that far from the rest of Australia it has connotations with many as WA may as well be another country.

Though the eastern states by sheer numbers of population will have more opportunities, the global economic crisis has and will not likely be helping employment and economics of overseas low labour costs have a lot of helpdesks abroad but I'd also be checking web sites of major capital newspapers.


----------



## Tarunzzz (Nov 28, 2009)

Thx Wanderer for u r update.. I shall check out the local papers and see how it goes.


----------

